

AVM trying to spread FUD about the Cybits case  - bryanlarsen
http://laforge.gnumonks.org/weblog/2011/06/24/#20110624-avm_cybits_gpl_fud

======
bryanlarsen
I think the last paragraph is the most interesting. There is nothing that AVM
can gain through this lawsuit. If they win, then it'll revoke the GPL and they
no longer have a license to the Linux kernel and won't be able to ship their
own product.

